# there corresponds



## gabikam

Sziasztok,

valaki tudna nekem segiteni esetleg egy jo kis linkkel vagy elmagyarazassal, hogy a kovetkezo mondatban a there helyesen hasznaltak-e ill. milyen masik esetelekben lehet a there szot igy hasznalni. Elore is koszi!!

Overall because of the shortfall in the number of the houses to buy *there corresponds* a reduction in the revenue.


----------



## jazyk

A fordításodban _there _ki lehet hagyni_._

Erről beszélsz?


----------



## Zsanna

Szia,
Üdvözlünk a fórumon!

Szerintem nem igazán érthető ez a mondat angolul már eleve. (Mintha az eleje hiányozna.)
Így még az sem biztos, hogy a _there_ helyhatározó akar-e lenni (azaz: ott) vagy valami más.
Tudsz többet megadni róla?


----------



## gabikam

sziasztok, azt hiszem a jazyk altal megadott link tud a legjobban segiteni annak a megerteseben amit kerdeztem. Az eredeti szoveg olaszul irodott, es aki irta annak az elmondasa szerint szemelytelen igerol van szo, ezert kell oda a there. Olaszul is gyakran hasznaljuk a "ci" szocskat az ige elott - ci corrisponde - talan ezert nehezebb ennek a nyelvtani szabalynak a megertese. Koszonom szepen a segitseget kulonben mind a kettotoknek! Ciao!


----------



## Zsanna

Igen, segít megérteni, hogy a _there_-t milyen esetekben használják angolul, de azt nem, hogy az olaszok milyen esetekben használják esetleg _tévesen_.


----------



## gabikam

abban hala a jo egnek biztos vagyok, hogy az olaszok jol hasznaltak)


----------

